# Omega Help Please



## Safetyman (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I have an Omega that I'm having trouble identifying precisely, as far as I'm aware it's an Omega Automatic with a cal.562 movement but I cant find it on the database to find out when it was made or exactly what model it is. I've seen some steel ones like this but I can't find any more gold ones. It measures approx 34mm excluding the crown (which I don't think is original).

It's my first ever Omega so it's a keeper despite it's filthy condition. Is there a way of putting a watch into a storage state (similar to winterising an engine for storage or transportation) as I'm not quite experienced enough to attempt a service on this one yet but should be brave enough in a while once I've done another dozen or so seiko's etc. Thanks, SM


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

From the serial no it dates to 1963 looks to of had a bit of a hard life but that is half the fun of getting them back up to scratch

cheers

Andy


----------



## Safetyman (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for that Andy, can I ask how you found that out, I was a bit unsure which serial number I should be using, the case back (stamp or engraved number) or the one on the movement ?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I can't tell you much, except Omega still has crystals for that case number and lists a bestfit crown.

Later,

William


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Use the movement number to date it, that's what I presume Andyclient did.

Normally I like originality, but that dial warrants a repaint


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Safetyman said:


> Thanks for that Andy, can I ask how you found that out, I was a bit unsure which serial number I should be using, the case back (stamp or engraved number) or the one on the movement ?


The long number at the bottom of the movement shot starts 20xxxxxxx. Google for 'Omega date by serial number' and you will find lists of serial numbers and corresponding dates. 20xxxxxxx = 1963.

I agree with Scott - the watch looks like it has been down a coal mine. I would get it cleaned and serviced - an independant (such as Roy our host) would oblige, this will at least get the movement clean and lubed up, allowing it to be kept in a drawer without it getting any worse.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Safetyman said:


> Thanks for that Andy, can I ask how you found that out, I was a bit unsure which serial number I should be using, the case back (stamp or engraved number) or the one on the movement ?


Others have beaten me to the answer , but yes its from the long serial number, the three fig number is the calibre: 562 , the Omega date chart is also on this forum under the dating vintage watches title at the top.

I did enter your case no into the vintage Omega site but can't find anything at the moment


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

This seems to be the closest to yours , i dont know if the link will work ? http://www.omegawatc...atches-database if it does if you type 162 into the search box then when the results come up click on the 11th one down case no 162.0009 i think you will find it very similar ie same era same gp case same cal movement same batons on the dial.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Safetyman (Jan 4, 2013)

Fantastic replies fellas, thank you all very much. William, I think a new crystal and crown will be the order of the day. Scottswatches/Tall-tim, I agree it may be just a little bit grubby :secret: (I'm amazed I managed to get it to run with the amount of gunge inside, hence the reason I don't want to tension it up again until it can be serviced). Andy, thanks for the link, it worked. I went on there a couple of months ago but gave up after trying every number I could find on the watch (there are a few on the case back) but gave up in the end. Nice one.

SM


----------

